# Signature required for overnight delivery?



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

For anyone who received their N7 via the upgraded overnight delivery service, did it require a signature upon delivery?

I guess I should also ask if anyone lives in an apartment...


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't have to sign for mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bd177 (Jun 28, 2012)

strikeir13 said:


> For anyone who received their N7 via the upgraded overnight delivery service, did it require a signature upon delivery?


I didn't have to sign for mine.


----------



## gr36 (Jan 11, 2012)

UK? If so yes

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

didn't have to sign for mine either. they actually didn't even knock i was a bit ticked off about that. I want at least a knock. Only way I knew about it was cuz i check the tracking order. I wont blame UPS fully on that my girlfriend is a photographer and she requested a no signature needed for packages. Cuz we both work almost all the time.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

In the US none of the Nexus 7 require a signature.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess I should also ask if anyone lives in an apartment...


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> In the US none of the Nexus 7 require a signature.


Welp this is simply not the case; my nexus 7 didn't get delivered cuz I wasn't home.. great. Maybe I'll hold for pick up on Monday...the


----------

